# Continental Touring



## 120949 (Mar 2, 2009)

New Boulogne Ferry Service?
The new, high speed cross channel ferry will take passengers from Ramsgate to Boulogne from later this month.

Euroferries's Bonanza Express will make its first crossing on Tuesday, March 31, and will cater for cars, foot passengers, coaches and a limited number of lorries and caravans.

The vessel, a 96-metre 'Incat’ type, will make four crossings daily to and from the French port, with a crossing time of just 75 minutes. 

In a statement Euroferries, which will run the new service in partnership with the cruise ship operator Fred Olsen, said: “Our new base at Ramsgate will bring employment to the area and business to the local community.”

Euroferries’ passengers will be able to use onboard 'tax paid’ shops, as well as restaurants and an area designated for customers travelling first class.

The company plans to run express coaches from the port of Ramsgate to key regional destinations including London, Canterbury and the Medway Towns. The coach service would also link the port directly to 2012 Olympic venues.

South Thanet MP Dr Stephen Ladyman said: "It will be a major boost for the area and will really give the local economy a shot in the arm and I look forward to seeing the inaugural voyage."

Euroferries has appointed directors with a wealth a transport experience to head up its boardroom.

Per Staehr, who previously worked for cargo giants Maersk Group and Bombardier, is joined by Geoffrey Ede, the former managing director of Hoverspeed. Paul Donert and Adrian Gillian also take up roles with the company.

Hopefully good news
Skywriter


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Ramsgate to Boulogne? A bit of a long way round the corner, isn't it? 

Didn't Sally lines run a service from Ramsgate to Dunkerque a few years back?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

bognormike said:


> Ramsgate to Boulogne? A bit of a long way round the corner, isn't it?
> 
> Didn't Sally lines run a service from Ramsgate to Dunkerque a few years back?


Yes they did and as I have said in early birds yesterday Mike the Sally Line had the problem that they could only get in at High tide and we had to circle outside round and round until we could get in.
I wonder if the new company has got over the problem.
I emailed the Port Authorities yesterday for Russel and they sent back

as follows

Good morning

Thank you for your enquiry, Thanet District Council are still in
negotiations with Euroferries.

For further information please contact
the Euroferries press office at The Staging House
[email protected] or telephone 01403 710329

Harbour Master
Port of Ramsgate
So I wondered if the 31st was still on :roll: 
Mavis


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Hoverlloyd also ran a service from Ramsgate (actually Pegwell Bay I believe) to Calais in the early 70's. I went across in 1970, first time on a cross channel ferry and the hovercraft looked enormous.

JohnW


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Euroferries*

Hi

I have done a bit of research on this and will say that if the service gets underway on 31st March, I shall show my bottom in Debenhams. InCat 51, also known as the Bonanza Express was still in the Canaries when I last looked. Also, there is no booking facility in place - I for one would want to be taking bookings if I was about to launch a fast craft service.

Euroferries, a couple of years ago were involved in this...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-14119-euroferries.html

Basically, the fastcraft never made it and there is a lot about this on the internet.

The other operator I referred to in that historic post was Navmed.

Russell


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Euroferries*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have done a bit of research on this and will say that if the service gets underway on 31st March, I shall show my bottom in Debenhams. InCat 51, also known as the Bonanza Express was still in the Canaries when I last looked. Also, there is no booking facility in place - I for one would want to be taking bookings if I was about to launch a fast craft service.
> 
> ...


http://thanetstrife.blogspot.com/2009/03/roll-on-bonanza-express.html

Hi Russell every thing is pointing to 31st march so some one will be in trouble if it doesnt start then

The booking Number is [email protected] or telephone 01403 710329 
Try that.
Mavis


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Euroferries*

Mavis - the www.euroferries.co.uk website has been updated too.

No mention of recruitment though etc etc. I would hazard a guess that it is possible to charter a high speed craft (HSC) complete with crew, but I would still think a few "ground staff" type positions would be needed.

I am trying to track the Bonanza Express on the shipping locator thing but cannot find it at present.

Russell

If this does come off though, it can only be good for our pockets. As far as I am aware, Incat 51 can carry coaches and freight and so motorhomes should not be a problem.

I do not think that the port of Ramsgate can allow pets though, hence the reason Ramsgate's other operator, Transeuropa Ferries are not part of the PETS travel scheme.

Get some more detective work done, Mavis!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Euroferries*

Hi

According to this link, the vessel is coming with it's on crew.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/insideout/cont...south_east_s15_w9_ferries_video_feature.shtml

Russell


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Euroferries*



Rapide561 said:


> Mavis - the www.euroferries.co.uk website has been updated too.
> 
> No mention of recruitment though etc etc. I would hazard a guess that it is possible to charter a high speed craft (HSC) complete with crew, but I would still think a few "ground staff" type positions would be needed.
> 
> ...


Ok Captain Russell I will investigate further :lol:

E mail sent Russell :roll:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ramsgate*

Make your way down to the Quayside Mavis and chat up a few of the dock workers. Get your ear to the ground.

If that service does start, I shall book to stay on a campsite nearby and have a few rounds trips on foot. I love Catamarans.

Russell


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Ramsgate*



Rapide561 said:


> Make your way down to the Quayside Mavis and chat up a few of the dock workers. Get your ear to the ground.
> 
> If that service does start, I shall book to stay on a campsite nearby and have a few rounds trips on foot. I love Catamarans.
> 
> Russell


If you dont hear anything by wed Next week I will go down there for you
here are the sites for Ramsgate

Manston Caravan & Camping Park 
Manston Court Road
Manston
Ramsgate 
Kent 
CT12 5AU
Tel: 01843 823442 
Pitches: 100
Open: March To October

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nethercourt Touring Park 
Nethercourt Hill
Ramsgate 
Kent 
CT11 0RX
Tel: 01843 595485 This is a lovely little site but come right over to the right hand side so that you can go straight in

Pitches: 50
Open: April To October
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Wayside Caravan Park 
Way Hill
Minster
Ramsgate 
Kent 
CT12 4HW
Tel: 01843 821272 
Pitches: 10
Open: 1st March - 31st October

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Euroferries hey ho!
phoned the Port of Ramsgate. 
The very kind man said

There is no sign of the boat yet 
IT AINT GOING TO HAPPEN (WELL MAYBE IN 2 MONTHS) 
Sorry

Why do they keep doing this making these announcements in the local paper and then PUFF!!! not hapening :evil: 
Mavis


----------

